# HT speaker design question



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a pair of vintage Advent 4002's that I love. I actually like them more then any other speaker I have (don't know why). Anyway, I was thinking of making a 6.1 HT setup using a sealed 10" woofer and tweeter setup to get a similar sound. That's when I stumbled across the Eminence BETA-10CX 10" Coaxial Driver (don't know if I'm allowed to link to it). This is a 10" driver that has the tweeter mounted coaxially. Because of this I figured I could get the cabinet size down pretty small (12" cube maybe). Even better, Eminence makes a crossover specifically for this so I don't have to rely on my unproven crossover design skills.

Now, I don't have a lot of experience with speaker design. Does this idea sound like it has any major flaws?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes you can link to the driver... or better yet, copy the TS Parameters and maybe an image to the thread here... :T


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Good to go.

Here is the woofer.
Here is the tweeter.
Here is the crossover.

I have a friend who has a similar setup with a ported enclosure and it sounds pretty good. I'm mainly concerned about any difference if used in a sealed box.

What I'm hoping for is about $140 per speaker and having an F3 of at least 80 Hz.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm also wondering how the Eminance might stack up against this eD product or this Hawthorne product. They are all similar size, price and all coaxial drivers.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Boom, here's another Hawthorne product that just came out (or is _ABOUT to_).
It's a 10" Coaxial.

Link:
http://www.hawthorneaudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=560

Pictures:
















In "true Hawthorne form", I would expect that he'll sell just the bare driver like he does on the 15".

Bob

EDIT: The cross over will most likely come with the driver just like the 15".


----------

